# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Κύκλωμα  με  λυχνίες.

## gregpro

Θα  μπορούσε  κάποιος  να  μου  προτείνει  ιδέες  για  ένα  κύκλωμα  που  θα  μπορούσα  να  κάνω  με  λυχνίες;Όχι  κάτι  ιδιαίτερα  περίπλοκο  και  ακριβό  π.χ.  ένα  απλό  κύκλωμα  ενίσχυσης.Κάθε  ιδέα  καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## ikaros1978

Γρηγορη πρωτα πρωτα θα πρεπει να μας πεις τις γνωσεις σου σε τι επιπεδο ειναι.δευτερον τι διαθεσιμες λαμπες εχεις (αν εχεις).και τριτον τα μεσα για να υλοποιησεις κατι τετοιο.Δεν σου λεω οτι ειναι δυσκολο ομως χωρις τα παραπανω σιγουρα θα δυσκολευτεις.Σιγουρα παντως βοηθεια θα εχεις

----------


## gregpro

Από  γνώσεις  κανένα  πρόβλημα.Γνωρίζω  για  θέματα  ασφάλειας  γύρω  από  τις  λυχνίες  π.χ.  εάν  θέλει  κάποιος  να  τις  βλέπει  πρέπει  να  τις  κλείσει  σε  διάφανο  κουτί.Το  μόνο  που  δε  γνωρίζω  είναι  εάν  οι  λυχνίες  εκπέμπουν  βλαβερή  ακτινοβολία.Λυχνίες  δεν  έχω,φαντάζομαι  ότι  πωλούνται  ακόμα (έχουν  πάνω  από  20  ευρώ  η  καθεμιά ; )

----------


## ZOIS-SUR

την μόνη ασφάλεια που πρέπει να πάρεις είναι να μην την ακουμπήσεις την ώρα που είναι αναμμένη γιατί θα φύγεις με εγκαύματα.για την τιμή ξεκινάνε από 2 μέχρι 900+ ευρώ.οσο για την ακτινοβολια οι λυχνίες στα απλά κυκλώματα ήχου (τριοδοι,πεντοδοι)δεν εκπέμπουν βλαβερή ακτινοβολία

----------


## itta-vitta

> Θα  μπορούσε  κάποιος  να  μου  προτείνει  ιδέες  για  ένα  κύκλωμα  που  θα  μπορούσα  να  κάνω  με  λυχνίες;Όχι  κάτι  ιδιαίτερα  περίπλοκο  και  ακριβό  π.χ.  ένα  απλό  κύκλωμα  ενίσχυσης.Κάθε  ιδέα  καλοδεχούμενη.



===============

Πιο απλό και οικονομικό δεν νομίζω να βρεις

http://nmwilliam.tripod.com/ecl82.html

----------

gregpro (17-08-15)

----------


## gregpro

Καλή  ιδέα  itta-vitta.Συγγνώμη  αν γίνομαι  κουραστικός,αλλά  θα  μπορούσες  να  μου  κάνεις  ένα  κατάλογο  με   όλα τα  υλικά  που  αναφέρονται;

----------


## Ninetie

Τι εννοείς κατάλογο; Στο σχήμα αναγράφονται οι τιμές από όλα τα υλικά που θέλεις, δε λείπει τίποτα.

----------


## gregpro

Θέλω  να  πω  ότι  δεν  αναγνωρίζω  μερικά  εξαρτήματα,γι'αυτό  θέλω  κατάλογο  που  να  λέει  π.χ.''3  αντιστάσεις  των  100 ωμ,1  ECL82  λυχνία  κ.λ.π.Αν  είναι  εύκολο,θα  το  ήθελα  πολύ.

----------


## gregpro

Πάντως,όλο  αυτό  θα  βγεί  πάνω  από  50  ευρώ;

----------


## gregpro

Κανείς;;

----------


## China

Λογικά θα σου βγεί πάνω από 50 euro. Πρέπει να υπολογίεσεις μ/σ τροφοδοσίας και μ/σ εξόδου, οι οποίοι αν δεν έχεις κάτι διαθέσιμο είναι λιγάκι τσιμπημένοι.

----------


## p270

αν το φτιαξεις μεγαλη προσοχη στις τασεις  που ειναι υψηλες 

επισης φαινεται να μην ξερεις παρα πολλα απο ηλεκτρονικα αφου δεν μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις τα ευκολα υλικα που εχει η κατασκευη οποτε πολυ προσοχη και ζητα και βοηθεια οπου δεν ξερεις για να μην στραβωση η δουλεια 

ολα αυτα στα γραφω με πολυ καλη διαθεση και οχι για να σε προσβαλω

----------


## gregpro

Όλα  τα  ξεχωρίζω  μια  χαρά,εκτός  από  το  0, 1 uf  450v

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Για το τροφοδοτικό θες:
1 μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης 220v σε 220V 30w
1 μετασχηματιστή νημάτων 220V σε 6.3V ή 6V(βρίσκεται ποιο εύκολα) 1αμπερ
4 διόδους IN4007
2 πυκνωτές 100μf στα 450V
1 αντίσταση 100ΚΩ 2w για να ξεφορτίζουν οι πυκνωτές γρήγορα.Και 220ΚΩ κάνει...
1 αντίσταση 100Ω 5W
Στο  τροφοδοτικό θα κάνεις πλήρη ανόρθωση με 4 διόδους.Σχέδιο μπορείς να  βρείς στο ίντερνετ.Μετά τις διόδους φτιάξε το φίλτρο(πυκνωτές αντίσταση)  όπως το σχέδιο που δίνει αυτός.Εκτός εάν βρεις μετασχηματιστή με μεσαία  λήψη...τότε φτίαξε το σχέδιο με 2 διόδους όπως ακριβώς λέει αυτός.
RC_Filter.png
Για τον ενισχυτή θές:
1 λυχνία ecl82 ψάξε στο ίντερνετ ή σε παλιά μαγαζία ηλεκτρονικών.
1 μετασχηματιστή εξόδου 5κ 8Ωhm (παραγγελία από μαγαζί με μετασχηματιστές Γιατράς,Αντωνιάδης...) ίσως να σου κοστίσει...
1 βύσμα RCA 
1 ποτενσιόμετρο 50KΩ 2-5w λογαριθμικό...οτι βρεις 
1 βάση 9-pin σαν της el84
Αυτά τα υλικά μπορείς να τα βρείς στον Φανό στο κέντρο της Αθήνας,Σολωμού.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι κλασσικά εξαρτήματα αμά δεν ξέρεις κάποιο ρώτα...
*Προσοχή στις τάσεις!!!Καλό είναι να βάλεις ασφάλεια και γείωση.Να βάλεις οπωσδήποτε μετασχηματιστή
στην υψηλή τάση.Να ξέρεις ότι το τροφοδοτικό θα έχει 310-320V!

*

----------

gregpro (17-08-15)

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Ο πυκνωτής είναι 0,1μF στα 450V.Το γράφουν έτσι γιατί το πληκτρολόγιο τους δεν έχει ελλήνικα... και αντί για μF γράφουν uF.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Τα datasheet της λυχνίας είναι αυτά http://www.drtube.com/datasheets/6bm8-sed1996.pdf

----------


## gregpro

Αυτός  στο  σχέδιο  δίνει  και  κάτι  αντιστάσεις.Πρέπει  να  τις  πάρω  και  αυτές,αλλά  δε  γράφουν  όλες  την  τιμή  τους  σε  ωμ.Πώς  τις  ζητάω  αυτές;Αν  βρω  μετασχηματιστή  με  μεσαία  λήψη,θα  βάλω  μόνο  τις  δύο  διόδους,όπως  στο  σχέδιο;

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Αυτές που δεν λένε τίποτα είναι σε Ωhm απλά αυτός το θεωρεί αυτονόητο και δεν το βάζει καθόλου...οι άλλες κανονικά σε KiloΩhm.

----------


## gregpro

Ok.Τα  λεμε  αυριο.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Για το τροφοδοτικό θες:
> 1 μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης 220v σε 220V 30w
> 1 μετασχηματιστή νημάτων 220V σε 6.3V ή 6V(βρίσκεται ποιο εύκολα) 1αμπερ
> 4 διόδους IN4007
> 2 πυκνωτές 100μf στα 450V
> 1 αντίσταση 100ΚΩ 2w για να ξεφορτίζουν οι πυκνωτές γρήγορα.Και 220ΚΩ κάνει...
> 1 αντίσταση 100Ω 5W
> Στο  τροφοδοτικό θα κάνεις πλήρη ανόρθωση με 4 διόδους.Σχέδιο μπορείς να  βρείς στο ίντερνετ.Μετά τις διόδους φτιάξε το φίλτρο(πυκνωτές αντίσταση)  όπως το σχέδιο που δίνει αυτός.Εκτός εάν βρεις μετασχηματιστή με μεσαία  λήψη...τότε φτίαξε το σχέδιο με 2 διόδους όπως ακριβώς λέει αυτός.
> RC_Filter.png
> ...



================
Το ποτενσιόμετρο δεν χρειάζεται να είναι να είναι βαττικό. Η τιμή των 50ΚΩ είναι χαμηλή. Θέλει 500ΚΩ - 1ΜΩ.
Το είχα κατασκευάσει παλιά. Θα εκπλαγείς από την απόδοσή του.

----------


## ZOIS-SUR

επίσης ωραία κατασκευή δοκιμασμένη και σχετικά οικονομική είναι αυτή *http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57310* . Την έχουν φτιάξει πολύ από εδώ καθώς και εγώ και πιστεύω θα έχεις βοήθεια αρκετή.το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχουν όλες οι κατασκευές με του ενισχυτές είναι οτι ανεβαίνει το κοστολόγιο αρκετά από τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου και από τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας.όλα τ άλλα υλικά δεν είναι άξια λογού

----------


## gregpro

Σας  ευχαριστώ  όλους!Επειδή  προς  το  παρόν μπορώ  να διαθέσω  μέχρι  100  ευρώ,θ'ασχοληθώ  με  τον  ενισχυτή  μίας  λυχνίας.Αξίζει  όμως;Θέλω  να πω,μπορώ  να  τον  συνδέω  και  με  πικάπ  ή  άλλες  πηγές  ή  μόνο  με  μουσικό  όργανο;Η  ένταση  που  μπορεί  να  βγάλει  πόσο  είναι;Συνολικό  κόστος  πόσο  περίπου;

----------


## gregpro

Οι  γειώσεις  στο  σχέδιο  που  πρέπει  να  καταλήγουν;

----------


## ironda19

> επίσης ωραία κατασκευή δοκιμασμένη και σχετικά οικονομική είναι αυτή *http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57310* . Την έχουν φτιάξει πολύ από εδώ καθώς και εγώ και πιστεύω θα έχεις βοήθεια αρκετή.το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχουν όλες οι κατασκευές με του ενισχυτές είναι οτι ανεβαίνει το κοστολόγιο αρκετά από τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου και από τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας.όλα τ άλλα υλικά δεν είναι άξια λογού



Zώη καλησπέρα.Τον τελείωσες βρε θηρίο τον δικό σου ? Ανέβασε καμιά φωτο

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Ο φίλος itta-vitta έχει δίκιο βάλε μεγάλο ποτενσιόμετρο.Λοιπόν το συνολικό κόστος της κατασκευής πιστεύω ότι θα πάει γύρω 70 με 80 ευρώ.Οι μετασχηματιστές κοστίζουν άρα από κόστος είσαι μέσα.Τώρα με τις γειώσεις....η κατασκευή καλό είναι να γίνει σε μεταλλικό κουτί.Στην τροφοδοσία θα γειώσεις το καλώδιο του δικτύου(για ασφάλεια το κυριότερο) όμως είναι αναγκαίο να μπει μετασχηματιστής αλλιώς άμα την συνδέσεις χωρίς μετασχηματιστή θα σου καεί η ανόρθωση.
Να ξέρεις ότι ο ενισχυτής είναι mono και όχι stereo!!!Στην είσοδο μπορείς να βάλεις πικ-απ ή κάποιο cd player
 αλλά τώρα από ισχύ δεν ξέρω να σου πω. Περίπου 3watt αλλά μάλλον πέφτω έξω...Πάντως θα σε αφήσει ευχαριστημένο ειδικά άμα το συνδέσεις σε ευαίσθητο ηχείο 90db!!!

----------


## gregpro

Μετασχηματιστή  εννοείς  απομόνωσης;

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Ναι απομόνωσης για να "κόβεις" φάση και ουδέτερο και να μπορείς να βάλεις γείωση ώστε να σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με πικ-απ που χρειάζεται γείωση.

----------


## gregpro

Ποια  η  διαφορά  μεταξύ  mono-stereo;

----------


## nikosp

> Ποια  η  διαφορά  μεταξύ  mono-stereo;



Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να έκανες κάτι με τρανζίστορ για αρχή και να ρίξεις μερικές ματιές σε κανένα βιβλίο ?
Οι κατασκευές με λυχνίες θέλουν και κάποια εμπειρία
Εσύ μέχρι τώρα τι έχεις κατασκευάσει ?
Όλα αυτά χωρίς πρόθεση να σε προσβάλλω αλλά να σε προστατεύσω

----------


## kostas30

> Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να έκανες κάτι με τρανζίστορ για αρχή και να ρίξεις μερικές ματιές σε κανένα βιβλίο ?
> Οι κατασκευές με λυχνίες θέλουν και κάποια εμπειρία
> Εσύ μέχρι τώρα τι έχεις κατασκευάσει ?
> Όλα αυτά χωρίς πρόθεση να σε προσβάλλω αλλά να σε προστατεύσω



 :Thumbup:  :Applause:  :OK:  :OK:  :OK:

----------


## gregpro

Έχω  είδη  κατασκευάσει  2  κατασκευές  με  τρανζίστορ,γι'αυτό  θέλω  να  προχωρήσω.Όσο  για  την  προηγούμενη  ερώτησή  μου,δε  ρώτησα  λογω  άγνοιας,αλλά  επειδή  μου  διαφεύγει.

----------


## nikosp

> Έχω  είδη  κατασκευάσει  2  κατασκευές  με  τρανζίστορ,γι'αυτό  θέλω  να  προχωρήσω.Όσο  για  την  προηγούμενη  ερώτησή  μου,δε  ρώτησα  λογω  άγνοιας,αλλά  επειδή  μου  διαφεύγει.



Ρε φίλε σου διαφεύγει το τι είναι ενισχυτής στέρεο ?

----------


## gregpro

Ξέρω  ότι  στο  στερεο  ακούς  τον  ήχο  και  των  δύο  καναλιών  και  έχεις  πιο  ωραία  αίσθηση  του  ''χώρου'',ενώ  στο  μονο,ακούς  μονοφωνικό  ήχο.Αυτό  είναι;

----------


## gregpro

Σήμερα  θα  πάω  να  αγοράσω  τα  υλικά  για  την  κατασκευή,και  θέλω   να  κάνω  κάποιες  ερωτήσεις,που  εάν  μείνουν  αναπάντητες,η   κατασκευή  δε  θα  προχωρήσει.Στο  σχέδιο,οι  γειώσεις  που   καταλήγουν;Το  σχήμα  που  έχει  στο  6,3v  filament  τι   σημαίνει;Εκτός  από  βύσμα  rca  μπορώ  να  βάλω  άλλο;Από  Μ/Σ  θα  χρειαστώ  απομόνωσης  220  σε  220ν  30w,Μ/Σ  νημάτων  220ν  σε  6.3ν  και  Μ/Σ  εξόδου  5κ  8ohm;Αν  βρω  Μ/Σ  μεσαίας  λήψης  θα  βάλω  μόνο  το  φίλτρο  διόδων-πυκνωτών-αντιστάσεων  του  σχήματος;Απ'ότι  κατάλαβα,η  κατασκευή  χρησιμοποιεί  για  τροφοδοσία  το  +  και  το  -  γειώνεται  κάπου,Αλλά  που;Αυτά  προς  το  παρόν.Ευχαριστώ  εκ  των  προταίρων.

----------


## kostas30

ασχολησου με κατι αλλο δεν εχεις ιδεα του αντικειμενου σε παρακολουθω απο το πρωτο post στο θεμα και σιγουρα κανεις εδω δεν θελει να εχει την ευθυνη  αν εσυ παθεις κατι. παντα φιλικα και καλοπροαιρετα....

----------


## nikosp

> Ξέρω  ότι  στο  στερεο  ακούς  τον  ήχο  και  των  δύο  καναλιών  και  έχεις  πιο  ωραία  αίσθηση  του  ''χώρου'',ενώ  στο  μονο,ακούς  μονοφωνικό  ήχο.Αυτό  είναι;



Ναι αυτό είναι

----------


## gregpro

Επανέρχομαι,έστω,μετά  από  3  μήνες.Καταρχήν  είχατε  δίκιο,ήμουν  άσχετος  από  ηλεκτρονικά.Μέσα  σε αυτό  το  διάστημα,μετά  από  συχνές  περιπλανήσεις  στο  φόρουμ   και  με  συχνή   ανάγνωση   ενός  φοβερού  βιβλίου  ηλεκτρονικών   του  ιδρύματος   Ευγενίδου, κατανόησα  τα πάντα.Έχω  κατασκευάσει ήδη   την   ανόρθωση με  τέσσερις  διόδους, και  θα  ήθελα  βοήθεια  με  το   φίλτρο.Σκφτομαι  να  γειώσω  το  ένα  καλώδιο   μετά την  ανόρθωση  και  με  το  άλλο  να  φτιάξω  το  φίλτρο,ΑΚΡΙΒΏΣ   όπως  στο  σχήμα.Είναι  σωστό  αυτό  που  σκέφτομαι;Αναμένω   απαντήσεις!

----------


## gregpro

Κανείς;;  Λίγη  βοήθεια   ρε  παιδιά ,   θέλω  να  την  τελειώσω   την   κατασκευή.

----------


## betacord85

θα συμφωνησω με τον κωστα...σε κυκλωμα 220 σε εναν αρχαριο δεν δινω συμβουλες...ασχολησου με κατι αλλο...παρε ενα κιτ της σμαρτ κιτ



> ασχολησου με κατι αλλο δεν εχεις ιδεα του αντικειμενου σε παρακολουθω απο το πρωτο post στο θεμα και σιγουρα κανεις εδω δεν θελει να εχει την ευθυνη  αν εσυ παθεις κατι. παντα φιλικα και καλοπροαιρετα....

----------


## betacord85

α και κατι τελευταιο...τα 100 ευρω που δινεις για να φτιαξεις τον λαμπαταο δεν φτανουν για τους μετασχηματιστες ουτε για το ενα καναλι...λαμπατο σε κιτ εχει βγαλει η velleman...αλλα ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα...παρα πολλα...η λαμπα ειναι ακριβο σπορ για λιγους...και γιαυτους που ξεουν να ακουν μουσικη...κανε μια αρχη και φτιαξε με ενα lm386

----------


## IRF

Μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης 220V-220V που βρήκες στη Θεσσαλονίκη έτοιμο χωρίς να γίνει παραγγελία στους γνωστούς κατασκευαστές;
Θα σου πρότεινα κάτι με κοινές λυχνίες σε χαμηλές τάσεις. Φυσικά χάνεις πολύ σε ισχύ αλλά για πειραματικούς σκοπούς έχει μεγάλη ασφάλεια.
http://www.junkbox.com/electronics/l...agetubes.shtml

----------


## gregpro

ΟΚ  αφού δεν   ξέρω  να  ακούω  μουσική  και αφού  δεν   ξεχειλίζουν   τα  λεφτά  από  τις  τσέπες  μου,όπως  σε  άλλους,δε  θα  σας  ξανά ενοχλήσω. Και  γιατί  παρακαλώ  ένας μετασχηματιστής εξόδου  πρέπει να είναι  ακριβός;Ένας  των  5  βατ  κάνει  7  ευρώ.Όσο  για  την  τάση   των   230 ν  ας  γελάσω.Και  από μετασχηματιστή  απομόνωσης μάλιστα. ..Α , και  δεν  ήθελα επαγγελματική  κατασκευή  με  δύο  κανάλια. Όπως  είπα,δεν είμαι  πλούσιος,όπως  μάλλον  νόμιζες. Αλλά  δε  φταίει κανείς  άλλος. Εγώ  φταίω   που   ρώτησα   το  φόρουμ.

----------


## betacord85

καλα μην περιμενεις οτι θα παρεις τα υλικα και σε 10 λεπτα θα τον εχεις φτιαξει...δεν ειναι solid state ενισχυτης....διαβασε πρωτα την βιβλο των λαμπατω ενισχυτων(building valve amplfiers του morgan jones)και μετα ξεκινα...



> Σήμερα  θα  πάω  να  αγοράσω  τα  υλικά  για  την  κατασκευή,και  θέλω   να  κάνω  κάποιες  ερωτήσεις,που  εάν  μείνουν  αναπάντητες,η   κατασκευή  δε  θα  προχωρήσει.Στο  σχέδιο,οι  γειώσεις  που   καταλήγουν;Το  σχήμα  που  έχει  στο  6,3v  filament  τι   σημαίνει;Εκτός  από  βύσμα  rca  μπορώ  να  βάλω  άλλο;Από  Μ/Σ  θα  χρειαστώ  απομόνωσης  220  σε  220ν  30w,Μ/Σ  νημάτων  220ν  σε  6.3ν  και  Μ/Σ  εξόδου  5κ  8ohm;Αν  βρω  Μ/Σ  μεσαίας  λήψης  θα  βάλω  μόνο  το  φίλτρο  διόδων-πυκνωτών-αντιστάσεων  του  σχήματος;Απ'ότι  κατάλαβα,η  κατασκευή  χρησιμοποιεί  για  τροφοδοσία  το  +  και  το  -  γειώνεται  κάπου,Αλλά  που;Αυτά  προς  το  παρόν.Ευχαριστώ  εκ  των  προταίρων.

----------


## betacord85

ο μετασχηματιστεης εξοδου ειναι η καρδια του ενισχυτη και μετα πανε οι λαμπες...φυσικα και παιζει ρολο!οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις!

----------


## gregpro

Φίλε  IRF ,   μαζί  γράφαμε,το  μήνυμα  δεν  απευθυνόταν   σε  εσένα. Ρώτησα  για  μετασχηματιστή  σε  ηλεκτρονικάδικο, δεν  είχε  και  μου  παρήγγειλε. Θα  σου  στείλω  πμ   μόλις  μπορέσω.

----------


## gregpro

=betacord85;685635]καλα μην περιμενεις οτι θα παρεις τα υλικα και σε 10.  λεπτα θα τον εχεις φτιαξει...δεν ειναι solid state ενισχυτης....διαβασε πρωτα την βιβλο των λαμπατω ενισχυτων(building valve amplfiers του morgan jones)και μετα ξεκινα...[/QUOTE]

Μπάμπη  ήμουν  λιγο  απότομος. Οσο  για   τον  μ/ς εξόδου  μου ήρθε  κατόπιν  παρραγγελίας.το  μήνυμα  μου  που έβαλες  σε παράθεση είναι  παλιό  όπως  και  οι  ηλίθιες  ερωτήσεις  που είχα  κάνει  τότε. Τώρα  δεν  ειμαι  ασχετος. Τα  υλικα  τα  εχω  παρει εδώ  και  πολύ  καιρό.

----------


## betacord85

διαβασε το βιβλιο του morgan jones και μετα ξεκινα...δεν ξερω το επιπεδο σου στα ηλεκτρονικα...τα παντα στον λαμπατο παιζουν ρολο....θεση των λαμπων θεση των μετασχηματιστων...γειωσειςποιοτητα υλικων και αλλα...αληθεια δεν μας ειπες τι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου πηρες και τι λαμπες?

----------


## gregpro

Μ/ς  εξόδου   5kilo ohm :8ohm 5w .Σου  είπα,πριν  από  λίγο  καιρό  δεν  γνώριζα   πολλά,  μόνο  τα βασικά. Τώρα  το  επίπεδο  μου  είναι καλό,έχω  φτιάξει ήδη  την  ανόρθωση και μου  δίνει  ακριβώς  200 ν.

----------


## betacord85

ειδες που δεν θες να μας βοηθησεις για να σε βοηθησουμε...σου ειπα απο που πηρες τον μ/η?τι λαμπες θα βαλεις?τα 200 βολτ τα μετρας πανω στην ανοδο(με φορτιο)η στο αερα?τεσπα...καλη συνεχεια θα αφησω κανα συναδελφο να μιλησει γιατι δεν βγαζουμε ακρη(και κατι σημαντικο μιλαμε για εναν ενισχυτη και δεν μας εχεις δειξει καν το σχεδιο!)

----------


## gregpro

Λάμπα  θα  βάλω  μια  τριοδο-πεντοδο   ecl82. Τον  μ/ς  τον  πήρα  από  ένα  κατάστημα  στη  Θεσσαλονίκη το  οποίο μου  τον  παρήγγειλε, δεν  ξέρω  από πού. Το  σχέδιο  βρίσκεται  στην  πρώτη  σελίδα  του  θέματος, στο  ποστ  του  φίλου  itta vitta. Θεώρησα  ότι  το   είχες δει.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Μ/ς  εξόδου   5kilo ohm :8ohm 5w .Σου  είπα,πριν  από  λίγο  καιρό  δεν  γνώριζα   πολλά,  μόνο  τα βασικά. Τώρα  το  επίπεδο  μου  είναι καλό,έχω  φτιάξει ήδη  την  ανόρθωση και μου  δίνει  ακριβώς  200 ν.



Χμμμ αν έχεις 200ν χωρίς το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, να περιμένεις οτι θα πεσουν αρκετά με φορτίο γιατί το τροφοδοτικο αυτο δεν εχει σταθεροποίηση 
 Κατα τ άλλα μάλλον αν σου φανεί λίγη η ισχύς, μπορείς για επόμενο πείραμα να φτιάξεις push-pull ενισχυτή με ECL82 πάλι, για 10 W

----------


## gregpro

Όχι,όχι, κάτι  δεν κατάλαβες  καλά.Στην  έξοδο   του μετασχηματιστή  έχω  230 ν  και  μετά  τις  διόδους   έχω  200 ν. Κοίτα  το  σχέδιο,λέει  ότι  πριν  την  ανόρθωση   έχω   230 ν και  μετά   έχει  200 ν.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Όχι,όχι, κάτι  δεν κατάλαβες  καλά.Στην  έξοδο   του μετασχηματιστή  έχω  230 ν  και  μετά  τις  διόδους   έχω  200 ν. Κοίτα  το  σχέδιο,λέει  ότι  πριν  την  ανόρθωση   έχω   230 ν και  μετά   έχει  200 ν.



Οι τάσεις που βλέπεις στο σχεδιάγραμμα είναι *υπό φορτίο*. Αν το μετράς χωρίς φορτίο (κατανάλωση ) θα είναι οποωσδήποτε μικρότερες.

----------


## gregpro

Α,  ΟΚ. Πάντως  αν  γειώσω το ένα καλώδιο μετά την ανόρθωση και με το άλλο  φτιάξω  το φίλτρο ΌΠΩΣ  ΑΚΡΙΒΏΣ στο  σχήμα,  είμαι  σωστός;

----------


## Costis Ni

τι μετασχηματιστή έχεις; απομόνωσης 1:1 ? Εχεις βάλει την εξομάλυνση (φίλτρο) αν είναι έτσι τα 200ν που βλέπεις είναι πολύ λιγα

----------


## gregpro

Ναι,  1:1 . Μετά   έχω  βάλει   τις   τέσσερις   διόδους  και  μετά  πρέπει να  φτιάξω το φίλτρο.Γιαυτο  σε  ρωτάω πως  να  το  φτιάξω, ΑΚΡΙΒΏΣ όπως στο σχήμα;

----------


## Costis Ni

> Ναι,  1:1 . Μετά   έχω  βάλει   τις   τέσσερις   διόδους  και  μετά  πρέπει να  φτιάξω το φίλτρο.Γιαυτο  σε  ρωτάω πως  να  το  φτιάξω, ΑΚΡΙΒΏΣ όπως στο σχήμα;



αααα ΟΚ. μάλλον δεν μπορεί να μετρήσει σωστα το πολύμετρο γιατι δεν υπάρχει φίλτρο .
Λοιπόν το φιλτρο εξομαλυνσης κάνε το οπως το βλέπεις.  Παει στην (+) πλευρά της γέφυρας και στην (-) είναι το κοινό σημειο. του κυκλώματος.

----------


## gregpro

Ξέχασα  να  σου  πω.Μ/ς  με  μεσαία  λήψη  δε  βρήκα,γιαυτό  και  ανόρθωσα  με  4  διόδους.Έτσι  όπως  το  λες,δε  το  κατάλαβα.Με  το  -  δεν  εννοεί  ότι  παίρνει  τροφοδοσία  από  το  +  και  μετά  το  κύκλωμα  στο  τέλος  γειώνεται  για  να  λειτουργήσει;Τώρα  εγώ  εάν  γειώσο  το  ένα  άκρο  της  γέφυρας  και  με  το  άλλο  φτιάξω  το  φίλτρο,ώστε  να  αποκτήσω  το  +  της  τροφοδοσίας  μου,  είμαι  λάθος;Σε  αυτό  απαντησέ  μου και  συγγνώμη   εάν  δεν  περιγράφω  κάτι  σωστά.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Ξέχασα  να  σου  πω.Μ/ς  με  μεσαία  λήψη  δε  βρήκα,γιαυτό  και  ανόρθωσα  με  4  διόδους.Έτσι  όπως  το  λες,δε  το  κατάλαβα.Με  το  -  δεν  εννοεί  ότι  παίρνει  τροφοδοσία  από  το  +  και  μετά  το  κύκλωμα  στο  τέλος  γειώνεται  για  να  λειτουργήσει;Τώρα  εγώ  εάν  γειώσο  το  ένα  άκρο  της  γέφυρας  και  με  το  άλλο  φτιάξω  το  φίλτρο,ώστε  να  αποκτήσω  το  +  της  τροφοδοσίας  μου,  είμαι  λάθος;Σε  αυτό  απαντησέ  μου και  συγγνώμη   εάν  δεν  περιγράφω  κάτι  σωστά.




Ναι βρε το καττάλαβα οτι έχεις κάνει ανόρθωση γέφυρας. Καλά τα λές για το κύκλωμα, και πρόσεξε μη βάλεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς ανάποδα.

----------


## gregpro

Ναι..σχετικά  με  τους  πυκνωτές,στο  μαγαζί  ζήτησα  να  μου  δώσει  ηλεκτρολυτικούς  πυκνωτές  50  μF  450ν  και  μου  έδωσε  4  μεγάλους,άσπρους,περίπου  σαν  κουτάκια  αναψυκτικού,χωρίς  πολικότητα.Αυτοί  δεν  θα  κάνουν  δουλειά;

----------


## Costis Ni

> Ναι..σχετικά  με  τους  πυκνωτές,στο  μαγαζί  ζήτησα  να  μου  δώσει  ηλεκτρολυτικούς  πυκνωτές  50  μF  450ν  και  μου  έδωσε  4  μεγάλους,άσπρους,περίπου  σαν  κουτάκια  αναψυκτικού,χωρίς  πολικότητα.Αυτοί  δεν  θα  κάνουν  δουλειά;



Αυτοί είναι πλαστικοί MKP/MKT και κάνουν την καλύτερη δουλεια. Δε θα τανε και φτηνοί φαντάζομαι.

----------


## gregpro

Χρυσούς  τους  πλήρωσα,6  ευρώ  ο  ένας.Λοιπόν,μόλις  τελείωσα  με  το  τροφοδοτικό,μια  χαρά.Τώρα  που  γράφω  είμαι  στο  χώρο  εργασίας  μου.Πάμε  τώρα  στον  ενισχυτή.Εκείνος  ο  μικρός  κεραμικός  πυκνωτής  που  βλέπεις  στο  σχέδιο  0,1  μF  450ν,  δεν  είχανε  και  μου  δώσανε  250ν.Κάνει;

----------


## betacord85

ασπρους μεγαλους?χωρις πολικοτητα?πλακα κανεις?

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Λοιπόν Γρηγόρη ανέβασε αρχικά φωτογραφίες απο το τροφοδοτικό.Λειτουργεί κανονικά?Μέτρησες τάσεις?Εαν η τάση που βγάζει είναι πάνω από 250v(που λογικά θα ειναι...)ο πυκνώτης δεν κάνει!!!Δεν θα αντέξει!!

----------


## betacord85

31Zw+WP5KHL._SX342_.jpgτετοιος ειναι?

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Ανάλογα απο που τους αγόρασε...αμα πήγε σε κανένα μαγαζάκι που το έχει κανένας μπάρμπας ο οποίος ζει σε άλλες εποχές....στην επαρχία να δεις οι τιμές!!!

----------


## gregpro

Το  βαρελάκι  είναι  με  ακροδέκτες  και  με  μια  μεγάλη  βίδα.Το  μαγαζί  πουλάει  ηλεκτρολογικά  και  είναι  στο  κέντρο  της  καλαμαριάς.Όπως  είπα,το   τροφοδοτικό  το   έφτιαξα  γειώνοντας  το  ένα  καλώδιο  στην  κεντρική  κόσσα  και  με  το  άλλο  έκανα  το  φίλτρο.Λόγω  μιας  υποχρέωσης  ανέβηκα  πάνω  και  θα  κατέβω  στο  εργαστήριο  αύριο  πάλι.

----------


## betacord85

υπαρχουν ετοιμα κιτακια στο ebay για μικρους λαμπατους...παντος αν σου πασαρε τους πυκνωτες των πλυντηριων ειναι μεγαλο λαμογιο πεστου...

----------


## betacord85

οποτε εσυ φταις...που κολαει το μαγαζι μετα ηλεκτρολογικα με τον λαμπατο?βιαζεσαι και εχεις βγει μαλλον απο το μπατζετ σου πολυ εξω...υπαρχουν πολλοι συναδελφοι στην θεσσαλονικη που θα μπορουσαν να σε κατατοπισουν

----------


## gregpro

Ξέρω,αστα  να  πάνε.Βλέπεις,κέντρο  δεν  κατεβαίνω  πολύ  συχνά   και  στην  καλαμαρια  δεν  έχει  πολλά  ηλεκτρονικάδικα.Σε  όσους  είχα  ρωτήσει  με  κοιτούσαν  με  ένα  εξωγήινο  βλέμμα  και  μου  έλεγαν  :''Μόνο  στα  250ν  έχω''

----------


## Αγγελος 297

ecl82z.jpg
Γρηγόρη το σχεδιο.Εδω το έχει αλλιώς σε σχέση με το άλλο του ενισχυτή.

----------


## chip

αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με λυχνίες πιστεύω οτι μία πρόταση, αν και αργά το λέω μάλλον...
θα είναι να χρησιμοποιούνταν η PCL82 αντί της ECL82 που είναι σχεδόν ίδια (ίσως και ίδια) με τη διαφορά οτι τα νήματα της εργαζονται στα 16V αντί τα 6,3 της ECL82 γιατί πολύ απλά συχνά έχει τη μισή έως το 1/10 της τιμής της ECL... προφανώς όχι γιατι είχε ποιο ακριβή κατασκευή αλλά λόγω του μεγαλου υπάρχοντως στοκ σε καταστήματα και αποθήκες αφού την χρησιμοποιούσαν οι τηλεοράσεις....

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Τα ίδια πράγματα είναι φίλε chip μονο τα νήματα αλλάζουν.Εχεις δίκιο όμως συχνα σε στοκ υπάρχουν οι P...και όχι οι E...

----------


## betacord85

παρε κοσμε οτι παρεις εκατο δραχμες! http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...=6f3p&_sacat=0

----------


## gregpro

Κι  εγώ  από  εκεί  την  έχω  παραγγείλει.

----------


## betacord85

απο εκει την παρηγγηλες και δεν ειδες οτι εχουν ετοιμο κιτ με την ιδια μαζι με pcb και υλικα για να μην παιδευεσαι?τεσπα...επιλογη σου...

----------


## picdev

Αν βαλεις 2 πυκνωτες σε σειρά διπλασιαζεις την ταση και μικραίνει στο μισο τη χωρητικότητα τους. Δεν ξερω απο λαμπατους κ ενισχυτές μήπως προκαλει κατι που δεν ξερω.

Δηλαδη με 2 500uf 250vμπορεις να φτιάξεις εναν 500v   k  250uf

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## georgegr

> Αν βαλεις 2 πυκνωτες παραλληλα διπλασιαζεις την ταση και μικραινεις στο μισο τη χωριτικοτητα τους. Δεν ξερω απο λαμπατους κ ενισχητες μηπως προκαλει κατι που δεν ξερω.
> 
> Δηλαδη με 2 500uf 250vμπορεις να φτιαξεις εναν 500v   k  250uf
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2





Σε σειρά θες να πεις.

----------


## picdev

ναι σε σειρά το διόρθωσα

----------


## gregpro

Θελει  450ν  τα  250  ειναι  λιγα..

----------


## Costis Ni

> Θελει  450ν  τα  250  ειναι  λιγα..



Η ταση τροφοδοσίαε είνα 200 με φορτίο, τα 250 είναι αρκετά ια να καλύψουν και την ανεβασμένη τάση στο ξεκίνημα.

----------


## gregpro

Μετα  το  φιλτρο  μου  δινει  308ν.

----------


## betacord85

τι πυκνωτη εχεις βαλει για φιλτρο ηλεκτρουτικο αυτον του πλυντηριου?

----------


## betacord85

Aluminum_Electrolytic_Capacitor.jpg  ιδου...οχι βεβαια τετοια μαρκα και ποιοτητα...

----------


## gregpro

Ναι,αυτόν  του  πλυντηρίου..

----------


## betacord85

πλακα κανεις?λοιπων βγαλε το απτην πριζα και αγορασε σαν αυτους τις φωτο...

----------


## gregpro

Ξέρεις  πόσο  έψαξα  να  βρω  τέτοιους  σαν  αυτούς  της  φωτό  και  δε  βρήκα;Στην  Καλαμαριά  δεν  έχει  ηλεκτρονικάδικα.Διάβασε  και  τι  λέει  ο  Costis  Ni  στο  ποστ  #61

----------


## perithess

Έχει τον Ιωαννίδη στην μαρασλή, δεν σε βολεύει? Έχει την Νικολαΐδου στον Ευκλείδη, δεν σε βολεύουν αυτοί? Αν δεν πας σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά καθαρά οι άλλοι τέτοια πλυντηριακά θα σου δίνουν. Προσοχή ε, οι πυκνωτές που έβαλες και δοκιμάζεις χωρίς φορτίο μένουν φορτισμένοι για πολύ ώρα εκτός ρεύματος. Πάρε καμιά αντίσταση να βάλεις να εκφορτίζονται, αλλά και σε όλες τις αντίστοιχες διατάξεις πρέπει να υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις εκφόρτισης. Προσοχή και καλή τύχη.

----------


## gregpro

ΟΚ.Στον  Ευκλείδη  πήγα  σε  άλλον  και δεν  είχε.Τώρα  για  τους  άλλους,όταν  κατεβώ  στο κέντρο...

----------


## CybEng

Κάτι μου λέει ότι και ο Μ/Τ εξόδου που παράγγειλε ο φίλος θα είναι "μούφα" σαν τους πλυντηριάδικους πυκνωτές που του δώσανε (αν κρίνω από το κόστος δλδ) και μετά θα ψάχνεται γιατί ακούει εξωγήινους από τον ενισχυτή.

----------


## betacord85

μπα δεν νομιζω λογικα απο αντωνιαδη θα ειναι...οι κλασικοι απλοι που πασαρει και για τις el84 se στα 5κω...καλ οι πληντυριαδικοι πυκνωτες ειναι το ανεκδωτο τις βδομαδας...αν ειχε μεγαλυτερο budget θα του ελγα για τον hammond 125...γενικα εκτος του γιατρα απο ελληνικους δεν εχω να σου προτεινω αλλον...ειδηκα οι τοροειδεις που εχει βγαλει για εξοδου απλα ειναι κομψοτεχνηματα και εμφανισαικα και ακουστικα!αλλα ειναι φαρμακειο ...



> Κάτι μου λέει ότι και ο Μ/Τ εξόδου που παράγγειλε ο φίλος θα είναι "μούφα" σαν τους πλυντηριάδικους πυκνωτές που του δώσανε (αν κρίνω από το κόστος δλδ) και μετά θα ψάχνεται γιατί ακούει εξωγήινους από τον ενισχυτή.

----------


## gregpro

20150106_220705.jpg20150106_220709.jpg20150106_220726.jpg20150106_220733.jpg20150106_220737.jpgΟρίστε  και  φωτο..Μη  γελατε  με  τους  πυκνωτές,καθημερινές  δεν  μπορώ  να  κατεβαίνω  στο  κέντρο  να   ψάχνω  καταστήματα  ηλεκτρονικών,λόγω  υποχρεώσεων.

----------


## CybEng

Χρειάζεται να βελτιώσεις πολύ την ποιότητα των κολλήσεων. Δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς κατ'αρχήν τόση κόλληση.

Θα σου πρότεινα πριν αρχίσεις να κολλάς στις κόσες δοκίμασε σε μια παλιά πλακέτα ή σε μια διάτρητη μέχρι να   μάθεις.  Δες και κανένα βιντεάκι στο youtube.

Στο επίπεδο που βρίσκονται τώρα οι κολλήσεις θα έχεις άπειρα προβλήματα στη λειτουργία του ενισχυτή και θα πελαγώσεις μέχρι να τα διορθώσεις.

----------


## betacord85

με προβληματιζει που μας ειπες οτι εχεις φτιαξει και τρανσιστορατο ενισχυτη...με τετοιες κολλησεις?δεν ξεχωριζεις του πυκνωτες του φιλτρου...δεν ξερω...μαλλον ισχυει που λενε οπου ακους πολλα κερασια....

----------


## gregpro

Το  ξέρω  για  τις  κολλήσεις,τη  φωτο  την  τραβηξα  νωριτερα,τωρα  τις  ''συμμαζεψα''  και  αφαιρεσα  την  περιττή  κόλληση.

----------


## gregpro

> με προβληματιζει που μας ειπες οτι εχεις φτιαξει και τρανσιστορατο ενισχυτη...με τετοιες κολλησεις?δεν ξεχωριζεις του πυκνωτες του φιλτρου...δεν ξερω...μαλλον ισχυει που λενε οπου ακους πολλα κερασια....



Όχι  τρανσιστοράτο  ενισχυτή,μικρές,απλές  χαζοεφαρμογές  των  τρανσίστορ  στα  κυκλώματα,για  να  κατανοήσω  τη  λειτουργία  τους...Πότε  είπα  εγώ  για  ενισχυτή;;

----------


## chip

μήπως χρησιμοποιείς κόληση χωρίς μόλυβδο? 
καλή η οικολογία αλλά... αν δεν έχει μόλυβδο η κόληση οι κολήσεις δεν είναι εύκολες... (ιδιαίτερα στις φθηνές κολήσεις χωρίς μόλυβδο)..

πιθανον και λίγο σολντερίνη να βοηθούσε (αν και δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο....)

βασικό δεν βάζουν την κόληση στη μύτη του κολητηριού και μετά κολάνε... αλλά αγγίζουν το σημείο που θέλουν να κολήσουν με το κολητήρι και στη συνέχεια φέρνουν σε επαφή την κόληση στο σημείο που αγίζει το κολυτήρι με τα καλώδια/επαφές που κολάς....

----------


## Costis Ni

> απο εκει την παρηγγηλες και δεν ειδες οτι εχουν ετοιμο κιτ με την ιδια μαζι με pcb και υλικα για να μην παιδευεσαι?τεσπα...επιλογη σου...



Παρ'ολα αυτά κοιταξα και το μονο που υπάρχει στο ebay με ECL82/PCL82 / ECL86/PCL86 είναι ένα από αμερική με 50 ευρώ  (1 καναλι) και ενα από ιταλία με 87 ευρώ. Και χωρίς μετασχηματιστές.

----------


## gregpro

Η  κόλληση  που  χρησιμοποιώ  έχει  60%  κασσίτερο,40%  μόλυβδο  και  λίγη  σουλντερίνη.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

ecl82.jpg 
Αυτή είναι η συνδεσμολογία για τα ποδαράκια.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Η  κόλληση  που  χρησιμοποιώ  έχει  60%  κασσίτερο,40%  μόλυβδο  και  λίγη  σουλντερίνη.



Αυτή είναι η "καλή" κόλληση. Άρα θα πρέπει να βελτιώσεις την τεχνική σου. Το youtube έχει πολλά βιντεάκια σχετικά.

Α και βασικό, τα ποδαράκια στις λυχνίες αριθμούνται όπως τη φορά των δεικτών του ρολογιού, *απο την κάτω πλευρά* (από την πλευρά που κάνεις τις κολλήσεις στη βάση)

----------


## gregpro

Το  ξέρω,επίσης η  βάση είναι αριθμημένη.

----------


## Costis Ni

τί έγινε μ αυτο; ακουσες καμμια νότα;

----------


## gregpro

Έτοιμο  είναι,μόλις  έρθει  η  λάμπα,ανεβάζω  φωτό.

----------


## gregpro

20150204_220137.jpg20150204_220147.jpg20150204_220157.jpg20150204_220210.jpg20150204_220220.jpg20150204_220236.jpg

----------


## gregpro

20150204_220220.jpg20150204_220251.jpgΕίναι  πολύ  πρόχειρο  ακόμα,αλλά  δουλεύει.Έχει  όμως  ένα  θέμα.Όταν   έχω  το  ποτενσιόμετρο  γυρισμένο  ελάχιστα,η  ένταση  είναι  πολύ  χαμηλή.Μόλις  πάω  να  δυναμώσω,αρχίζει  να  κάνει  ένα  τρομερό  θόρυβο,σαν  κραυγή.Το  πάω   κατευθείαν  στο  τέρμα,η  ένταση  είναι  full  και  ο  ήχος  ζεστός,καθαρός,χωρίς  φυσήματα,βόμβους  ή  παράσιτα.Γιατί  το  ποτενσιόμετρο  δεν  παίρνει  τις  ενδιάμεσες  τιμές;Αν  βγάλω  το  βύσμα,τότε  έχω  μια  ελαφριά  τσιρίδα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Το ποτενσιόμετρο 1ΜΩ είναι πάρα πολύ και πιάνει παρεμβολές. Βάλε 47ΚΩ ή καλύτερα 22ΚΩ. Θέλει και πολύ συμαζεμα.

----------


## gregpro

Θα  βάλω  ένα  50  ΚΩ  που  έχω,για  να  δοκιμάσω.

----------


## betacord85

μονος σου μιλας μονος σου απαντας...αν ειχα μπρωστα την κατασκευη θα κραταγα στην ακρη την λαμπα και την βαση και στα αλλα θα εβαζα φωτια!τι σου ειπαμε?ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥτΙΚΟΥΣ!!!!

----------


## gregpro

Κι  εγώ  είπα  ότι  είναι πολύ  πρόχειρο ΑΚΌΜΑ. Θα  το  διορθώσω όταν  μπορέσω.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Θελει πολυ δουλεια ακομα....θυμίζει αυτοσχέδια βόμβα αλλά εφόσον λειτουργεί...Βάλε το άλλο ποτενσιόμετεο
και δοκίμασε να δεις.

----------


## gregpro

Το  έβαλα  το  ποτενσιόμετρο  και  παίζει  κανονικότατα!Όταν  μπορέσω  θα  αλλάξω  και  τους  πυκνωτές.Ευχαριστώ  για  την  πολύτιμη  βοήθεια  τον  Άγγελο297,τον  CostisNi  και  τον  itta-vitta  για  το  σχέδιο!

----------

